# Ireland August 2005



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

posting this again as I had not copied any of your hints yet before the Big Crash...

We will be rambling through Ireland this August. We will arrive in Dublin (land-bridging from Rotterdam-Hull-Holyhead) on 31st July and leave again from Dublin on 19th August. 

Please re-post every information you might consider useful for me. Especially regarding Wild Spots and places you must see or must not see.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi Gerhard it might be a bit slow getting a reply to this request as we do not have all the previous members back yet, i suggest you PM our new Irish guy name is: overthehill


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*ireland august 2005*

hi gerhard hope you enjoy your trip to ireland .you will need plenty of euros thats why we are going to the netherlands in june.while you are here you should visit kerry beautyfull county ,stay at campsite in tralee.probably the best park in ireland


----------



## Slow (May 17, 2005)

Hi Gerhard,

In rural Ireland, wild camping is possible in unlimited locations if you just want to park up for the night. You will see signs about no overnight camping in some locations, but the police aren't concerned about people on their holidays... the signs are to prevent itinerant travellers from setting up base.

If you are out in the countryside, approach a farmhouse with a bottle of wine as a gift... it's your passport to genuine hospitality.

Enjoy your hols


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerhard. There is a guy called Bill Lupton who is president of motorcaravanclub.net in Ireland. I know he has arranged free parking for motorhomes at a number of pubs in Ireland, try [email protected].
Cheers Sid


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hi Boff
Load of wildcamping places in Ireland. No one will bother you as long as you don't park in the middle of a large town. Small villages fine beside pub and restauntant.

Caravan park : www.camping-ireland.ie/map.html

www.caravan-sitefinder.co.uk/parks/browse/4/34/

Will look up wild camp spots and post you.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

This wildcamp sites were post by Carol Weaver

www.motorhome-list.org.uk/ireland.htm

Hope it helps.


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

We wildcamped at bottom of Bellmullet and also at Loop Head beside the lighthouse. At Loop Head the keeper saw us there but didn't bother us you do get used to the light lol.
In Donegal a lovely little site with great owners and 5 minutes walk from Leo's Tavern is Sleepy Hollows. Picked up a little book of sites last year will have a look and post some names/websites if you like.
Enjoy your trip we are off there in 2 weeks time


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Back from Ireland!*

Hi,

as some of you may have realized due to my increased posting frequency we are back from Ireland. We had a great time and even the weather was not too bad!

Wild camping was no problem at all except at some places along the Ring of Kerry and around Croagh Patrick. While I am sure the many height barriers around the latter are mainly meant against tinkers (while still affecting our lot as well), the idea behind the numerous "No overnight parking of camper vans!" signs along the former seems to be to "direct" motorhome tourists to the camp sites.

We met many very nice people, walked over green hills, strolled through picturesque villages, crawled through bronze-age tombs, funded the local breweries and even got into an "inofficial" music session in a pub in Glengariff. Then there was the pub in Killashandra which did not only offer beer but also B&B (for the ones who had a little too much beer) and funerals (for the ones who had far too much beer?). :lol:

We will definitely come back again, especially as we have not yet seen anything further to the north.

However, when travelling back from Holyhead to Hull we made the "mistake" :wink: of a detour through North Wales (Betws-y-Coed, Dolwyddelan, Llangollen) and immediately came to the unanimous decision (remarkable when travelling with a female two-thirds majority :lol: ) that *there* we would spend our next vacation.

As soon as time allows I will enter the sites and wild spots I found into the database.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

